# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  want a fence like this, what timber used??

## wozzzzza

this picture is what I am after, but want to do it half the height.
what timber is this?? merbau??
also, would this be decking timber or not?? I want both sides to be flat and not ribbed on one side, where do I get this sort of timber from?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

You can get decking boards that are smooth on both sides. 
Dunno what flavour the one in the pic is, sorry.
someone else will know though

----------


## phild01

You should be able to buy unreeded Merbau screening boards, generally narrower than decking boards.

----------


## Whitey66

Or if you want something that will last much longer and require bugger all maintenance, check out this stuff - Aluminium Knotwood™ - timber lookalike from Ullrich Aluminium

----------


## r3nov8or

They all look that nice early on, then...

----------


## Uncle Bob

> then...

  You paint 'em  :Smilie:

----------


## Whitey66

I've seen some of the aluminium stuff that's been installed for over 7 years and it looks as good as the day it went up.
It gets full sun all day and is exposed to frost and all the elements each year and there is no signs at all of the coating failing.
It comes with a 10 year warranty which seems quite reasonable, you won't get that with merbau.

----------


## r3nov8or

Just to clarify, my comment was referring to the OP

----------

